# vmware workstation

## manang

salve se provo a lanciare vmware workstation ricevo questo output:

```

angelo@natta ~ $ vmware

/opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware: line 85: /etc/vmware/locations: Permission denied

/opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware: line 177: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: No such file or directory

/opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware: line 177: exec: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: cannot execute: No such file or directory

```

cosa posso fare?

ciao

----------

## federico

Potrebbe essere un problema di permessi, o di presenza di file. Se avvii il programma come root, hai lo stesso problema?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

vmware l'hai installato tramite gentoo?

hai lanciato il /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-config.pl dopo aver installato vmware?

hai attivado il demone di vmware tramite /etc/init.d/vmware prima di lanciare vmware?

----------

## koma

[mode +SonoDiParteOdioVmWare ]

hai provato virtualbox?

[mode -SonoDiParteOdioVmWare ]

Dagli errori che ti da direi che non l'hai installato da portage.

ti conviene rimuoverlo con l'eseguibile in perl autoinstallato e reinstallarlo da portage.

----------

## cloc3

 *manang wrote:*   

> Permission denied

 

non hai aggiunto l'utente al gruppo vmware

----------

## manang

ok grazie, l'avevo comunque installato dal portage.

da root dava altri errori, comunque fatto

grazie ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *manang wrote:*   

> 
> 
> da root dava altri errori

 

si. anche a me. la versione 2.* ha qualcosa di strano.

ma il tuo errore era quello e dovevo dirtelo.

adesso anche io la ho disinstallata.

viva koma e viva vBox!

----------

## koma

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *manang wrote:*   
> 
> da root dava altri errori 
> 
> si. anche a me. la versione 2.* ha qualcosa di strano.
> ...

   :Shocked: 

----------

## federico

Dì la verità, lo hai pagato   :Laughing: 

----------

## koma

 *federico wrote:*   

> Dì la verità, lo hai pagato  

 

Sinceramente + che prestazioni sessuali non posso offreire e finchè sono etero non ho intenzione di sottopormi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinceramente 

 

uffa. ho capito, finiamola.

è troppo che scrivo sul forum e, se mai è possibile, il livello dei miei interventi riesce incredibilmente ad abbassarsi.

io uso poco la virtualizzazione e vmware mi andava benissimo alla versione 1.x.

adesso avevo bisogno di testare una ubuntu.

dopo aver corretto l'errore di  manang, ho aggiornato vmware alla nuova versione e ho incontrato dei problemi odiosi di simboli non risolti nelle librerie. se non sbaglio è accaduto lo stesso a manang.

piuttosto che spaccarmi a sistemare le cose, ho finalmente provato il suggerimento di koma (virtualbox lo conoscevo da prima, ma non loi avevo provato). di qui l'eccesso di entusiasmo.

 :Smile: 

----------

## koma

Ok mistero risolto  :Very Happy: .

Mi devi una birra  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *koma wrote:*   

> Ok mistero risolto .
> 
> Mi devi una birra 

 

 :Wink:  alla salute!

----------

